# Free Knit Flare Poncho Pattern from today to April 1, 2014



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flare-4

After that, it will be $4.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I would suggest you print this out when you download it, just in case!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you. You are very generous. I made your 3 triangle stole, using different colors of Elann Silken Kydd (silver gray) and Knitpicks Aloft (a pale green and a deep sapphire blue) for the 3 triangles. I was pleased with the result, but haven't yet figured out how to post photos. Thanks again.
Ellie


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you...lovely pattern.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Thank you. You are very generous. I made your 3 triangle stole, using different colors of Elann Silken Kydd (silver gray) and Knitpicks Aloft (a pale green and a deep sapphire blue) for the 3 triangles. I was pleased with the result, but haven't yet figured out how to post photos. Thanks again.
> Ellie


You are very welcome, everyone!

Hi Ellie, I would love to see your 3Triangles photos!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very pretty shaping in this one, Siew!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice poncho!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Very pretty shaping in this one, Siew!


Thank you for your lovely comment!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Thank you. Just downloaded it. :thumbup:


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you just what I have been looking for, now to find the time to do it.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks. It is very cute.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

You are very welcome, everyone!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Pretty! Not overpowering.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

It's just lovely! Thank you very much. I think it would make a good pattern to use some stash wool in different colors.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you for your generous offer of this beautiful poncho pattern. I love the second color on the border. I have downloaded the pattern and will make the poncho sometime in late summer, to wear this autumn. Just the right weight to wear in southern USA for autumn. 

Great design!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

"some stash wool in different colors." It will be great!

Love to see some photos if some of you make it!


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Simple and elegant. Love the pattern and thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty. thank you.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Pretty, love your poncho!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely, thank you.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

You are very welcome!


----------

